# Suns sign Anthony Tolliver to 2-yr/$6M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Solid deal. Maybe can help replace what Frye brought. But he won't start. 

Of course he'll always be remembered for this. My fav regular Amare dunk for how crazy this game was, impact and the sequence of tying it with and1. Post surgery as well.










> Anthony Tolliver might not be able to replace the void of Channing Frye's departure but the big man's perimeter shooting can address it.
> 
> The Suns have reached a two-year, $6 million agreement with Tolliver. Each season is worth $3 million but only $400,000 of it is guaranteed for the 2015-2016 season. Realgm.com first reported Tolliver's choice.
> 
> ...



http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...sign-power-forward-anthony-tolliver/12726439/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can easily see him meshing well with this team. Good signing for the price.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He was sort of meh for us last year. He played okay, but he was in a position where he could have played a major role for us if he had been more productive. We just didn't have much shooting and he got more minutes than most teams would want to give him.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I read that other article on frye. Stfu channing.

And i lold at coro calling him a contentious and vocal defender. Even that is being generous lol.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Channing is butt hurt but McD was completely right in his decision to let Channing walk and not approach that contact he got. Frye makes it out like he didn't want the old regimes players which is just stupid.

Frye be happy with your inflated contract. It'll probably be your last.

As for Tolliver, really not all that impressed. I hope he's just insurance because I don't want him getting minutes over Markeiff, or even Len/Warren.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Was thinking yesterday that this closes any hopes of bringing marion back. I was saddened by that.


----------

